# UK Prime Minister was seen vaping



## Hooked (24/9/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-09-22_pm-spied-vaping.html
22 Sept. 2021

UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson was seen vaping in Parliament Square as protesters rallied to protect e-cigarettes. The campaigners are calling for government to stand up to the World Health Organisation, which continues to ignore science and attack vaping.

Not only does the UK lead the world in its approach to tobacco harm reduction by supporting switching to vaping for current smokers, but Planet of the Vapes has been told the Prime Minister himself vapes.

The PM was previously seen smoking a cigar after the birth of one of his children which, if he did that for each one, probably makes him a heavy user of tobacco. Joking aside, the Prime Minister was seen on a video screen, exhaling a plume of vapour as the trailer was towed around Westminster on Wednesday 8 September.

It raises hopes that he could be supportive of the UK standing up to the World Health Organization (WHO) later this year at its Conference of Parties (COP9) and promoting vaping to reduce tobacco related disease..."

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (24/9/21)

The UK government is supportive of vaping but just like I hate false articles attacking vaping I really don't like it the other way around either. Whether Boris Johnson vapes or not (never seen any evidence he does and cameras are everywhere) I wouldn't know but if he really was vaping in Parliament Square while pro-e-cigarette protesters against "WHO" were present then photos galore would of been taken on their phones etc (times we live in)! The fact I clicked on this article and just got a photo of number 10 but no Boris Johnson having a vape tells me fake news!!!!!! No photo, it didn't happen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

